# Is time running out?



## Gavin (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello to all and appologies if this turns out to be long winded and a little sketchy...

Basically I live in Teesside at the moment and I'm pretty sure my Dad is part of the forum. Anyway, my parents are moving to Nanimo in October. My partner and I may follow them out there. 

My parents "Landed" in 2007 and I landed in Jan 2008 so does this mean I have until Jan 2011 to move to canada before my residential status is removed? Is there any way of extending this period?

A few problems... I started living with her (rented) in November 2009. I've read on the forum that you only need a rental agreement signed by both that proves that you've live with your partner for more than a year for both to be accepted into the country, is this true?

What does she need to do if we decided to move out there? Any paperwork required?

I think thats all for now but I'm sure questions will arise later.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Gavin said:


> Hello to all and appologies if this turns out to be long winded and a little sketchy...
> 
> Basically I live in Teesside at the moment and I'm pretty sure my Dad is part of the forum. Anyway, my parents are moving to Nanimo in October. My partner and I may follow them out there.
> 
> ...


Good Luck.


----------



## Gavin (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks all questions answered in one post, brilliant.

Will 9 months be enough time for us to get the parner application through and to get her medical etc?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Gavin said:


> Thanks all questions answered in one post, brilliant.
> 
> Will 9 months be enough time for us to get the parner application through and to get her medical etc?


Yes, I believe that should be sufficient.


----------



## Gavin (Mar 4, 2010)

Appologies for all the questions...

If we waited until after January 2011 to move would we be able to get sponsorship from my parents who would have been living there from October 2010? Would this have implications on my Canadian residency status?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Gavin said:


> Appologies for all the questions...
> 
> If we waited until after January 2011 to move would we be able to get sponsorship from my parents who would have been living there from October 2010? Would this have implications on my Canadian residency status?


Assuming you're over 18 and independent that would not be allowed. The relative info can be find at Sponsoring your family: Eligible relatives - Who can apply


----------



## Gavin (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Auld Yin, you've been a great help

If anyone has been in a similar position it would be great to hear from you


----------

